# Installing/adjusting Reese High Performance Dual Cam Sway.



## Cabana Dave (Jan 29, 2007)

In light of The Millers posting titled 'Almost Wrecked' my family and I are very happy noone was hurt in the experience, and are very glad this doesn't dampen your camping spirit. We can all learn through Outbackers what others go through. Although I have only fealt minimal sway with my Yukon Denali and 21RS, I ordered a high performance dual cam sway this weekend. Currently I have a Reese WD hitch w/ 600# bars. Can anyone send advice, tips, hints on installing the dual cam sway as I intend to do it myself. The Reese web site makes it seem easy for do it yourselfers.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I didn't install mine, but did fix the dealer's mistakes.








I really have 2 tips.
1. make sure to measure carefully as mine are not mounted exactly the same distance from the ball








2. If the Vin tag that is riveted to the frame ends up being under one of the brackets (or anything else that doesn't allow it to sit flat against the frame), remove it, don't install the bracket over it.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It's really a fairly simple deal. Just follow the Reese instructions for mounting the two cam brakets to the frame. Then consider:

1. Take your trailer and tools to a large level parking lot where you have enough distance to pull your camper in a straight line for about 100' or so to make sure that your truck and trailer are in a perfectly straight line with each other.

2. While still hitched, check your trailer to make sure that it is perfectly level or slightly low in the front. Being "nose high" at all is unacceptable. You can check this by putting a 4' level down the center floor of the camper, and also putting a 2' level on the camper frame by the wheels. I like to do both to be sure. Adjust ball height as needed to get this corrected.

Be carefull while doing this on an un-level parking lot that can give you false readings. Drop the level on the ground next to the camper and note the results. The ground may lean to one side of the bubble slightly and you will need to match this to really be level.

3. Adjust cam heads so that they are perfectly seated in the "pocket" on your WD bars. The cams have really long threads and a wide motion of travel.

OK, so now you're level and the cams are properly seated. Time to check the weight distribution. So.....

4. Unhitch your trailer and completely unload the weight from your truck.

5. Measure the distance from the ground to the top/center of each wheel well and write down your results.

6. Re-hitch your trailer and spring bars to what ever chain link is putting a decent amount of pressure on the bars.

7. Re-measure the wheel wells and compare your results. If the system is perfectly adjusted you will see that the front and rear wells have dropped an equal amount. If not adjust the system as necessary to make it so.

You should end up with the WD bars close to parallel to the trailer frame when finished. Pulled a little higher than that is OK so long as it's not WAY high and close to the frame. If you can't accomplish this, then you will need to tilt your ball more backwards (likely), or even forward to get the bars where they need to be.

Good Luck


----------



## Cabana Dave (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Nathan and California Jim! I have my Saturday planned.









Dave


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

Dave,

Mine should be here in a couple of days. Hopefully, I'll be working on mine Sunday after you post about your Saturday success









Bruce


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Other suggestions have been good. However, you say that you have 600 lb bars on your Reese WD. Those aren't very strong bars for anything but the smaller trailers. What trailer are you pulling?

Bill


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

TheMillers said:


> Dave,
> 
> Mine should be here in a couple of days. Hopefully, I'll be working on mine Sunday after you post about your Saturday success
> 
> ...


Dave, it sounds like you had better get good pictures and post them quickly!!!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

You should also load the trailer and TV like your ready to go camping

You can put a little Vasoline on the cams and use a few taps of a hammer on the cams to seat the cams into the sweet spot.

Oh and get the 1000lbs. bars.

Kevin


----------



## gaoutback (Feb 11, 2007)

Good choice on the weight distribution and sway control. We have a 21rs with the Reese setup and 750# bars and have been very pleased with how it works. My only advice is to take your time and follow the instructions and suggestions from the forum. In addition, the following link is a well thought out article on how to setup the DC system and should provide additional insight into getting it setup properly. I would also recommend several test drives between adjustments to make sure it is dialed in perfect.

Hope this helps!

http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fuseacti...single/true.cfm


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Les Adams is one of the good guys over at RV.net and where I learned the system from originally. I give him two thumbs up


----------



## Cabana Dave (Jan 29, 2007)

TheMillers said:


> Dave,
> 
> Mine should be here in a couple of days. Hopefully, I'll be working on mine Sunday after you post about your Saturday success
> 
> ...


Hi Bruce,

I'll let you know how I make out. Hopefully I will receive them before Saturday.

Dave


----------



## Cabana Dave (Jan 29, 2007)

cookie9933 said:


> Other suggestions have been good. However, you say that you have 600 lb bars on your Reese WD. Those aren't very strong bars for anything but the smaller trailers. What trailer are you pulling?
> 
> Bill


Hi Bill,

I know 600# is kinda light - I got them with a previous trailer. I'm towing a 21RS, and they seem to do the job. The truck is level, the bars don't bend, and no 'porpoising'. When I come across a heavier set on ebay or at a flea market I'll pick them up.

Dave


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

Dave,

It ending up being a lazy Friday for the family so I decided to install the Dual Cam. It went pretty smoothly. I bought a 7/16 drill bit for metal and 2 lock nuts for the u-bolts. The instructions should the pivot point of the cam arm being 18 inches from the ball center. When I measured this out, it would put the bracket right where a brace crosses the trailer frame under the propane tank. I ended up installing the brackets just in front of the brace under the propane tank. This put the cam pivot point just under 18" and ends up being right under where the propane cover starts.

After bolting on the 2 small bolts for the bracket, I found I couldn't get the long bolt that goes on the inside onto the bracket because of the propane tank. I had to loosen the propane and remove the screws that hold the pan the tanks sit on so I could move the pan out of the way to get the bolt on. If I had to do it again, I would put the bolt onto the bracket first and screw it in about a 1/4 inch past the bracket. I think that would give you enough clearance so you dont have to mess with the tanks.

When I was done and made the final adjustments to the cam position, I ended up being pretty close to the limit of the cam. It was fine, but it would have been nice to have a little more area.

It took me about 4 hours to complete.

Those are my thoughts after just finishing it.


----------



## Cabana Dave (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Bruce,

That's great news! I'm glad it all worked out for you. I did mine today, luckily the rain held out here. I spent about 4 hours also, although I did not have the same issues. If you have the same instructions as I, I did the 'preferred frame plate orientation'. That is, I put the larger end forward of the pivot point, and there was no interference with the LP tanks. Like you, I went 17.5 inches from the hitch ball center so I could put the cam arm adjustment closer to the middle. 18 inches would have put my cam arm adjustment at the very end. All in all it went smooth, and was fairly simple as California Jim said. I will post pictures of the install as soon as I figure out how to do that. Thanks to everyone for all their helpful messages.

Dave


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Glad you both got the system installed without too much trouble


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

Dave,
Glad you didn't run into any problems.

When I looked at the instructions, I couldn't figure out the 'optional frame plate orientation'. If the side with 2 bolts is suppose to be on the outside, and both plates are identical, it seems impossible to do what they show on the instructions. It seems like the preferred frame plate orientation is the only way to do it.

I'd like to see your pictures so I can compare.

Bruce



Cabana Dave said:


> Hey Bruce,
> 
> That's great news! I'm glad it all worked out for you. I did mine today, luckily the rain held out here. I spent about 4 hours also, although I did not have the same issues. If you have the same instructions as I, I did the 'preferred frame plate orientation'. That is, I put the larger end forward of the pivot point, and there was no interference with the LP tanks. Like you, I went 17.5 inches from the hitch ball center so I could put the cam arm adjustment closer to the middle. 18 inches would have put my cam arm adjustment at the very end. All in all it went smooth, and was fairly simple as California Jim said. I will post pictures of the install as soon as I figure out how to do that. Thanks to everyone for all their helpful messages.
> 
> Dave


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

FYI, you can swap the sides the brackets are on if needed. This will give you more/less cam travel depending upon which side you're on. The cam assembly simply swings the opposite way to accomodate being on the opposite side.


----------



## Cabana Dave (Jan 29, 2007)

I managed to get most of the pictures onto this site, but I don't know how put a link in this post. Please find my modifications album.

Dave


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I googled the sway control awhile back to set mine up. There is a site with instructions (4 pages pdf format). It was a great help. I will see if I can find it again and post the link.

Thor


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

Nice pictures Dave!

I guess I still don't have the Gallery figured you. I couldn't find your pictures in the gallery even when sorted by upload date, but I found them when I clicked your name and then 'view my gallery'.

Bruce



Cabana Dave said:


> I managed to get most of the pictures onto this site, but I don't know how put a link in this post. Please find my modifications album.
> 
> Dave


----------

